# [SOLVED]Polski słownik w FireFox.

## C1REX

Mam skompilowaną polską wersję Firefoksa.

Przeglądarka jest po polsku i ma zainstalowany polski słownik, ale miała też zainstalowany słownik angielski. 

Nie ma jednak tego angielskiego słownika w dodatkach, tak jak to jest z polskim. 

Jak pozbyć się angielskiego słownika? Ewentulnie mieć możliwość przełączania między nimi?

Instalacja binarki nie wchodzi za bardzo w grę, bo mam system 64bitowy i nie chcę odmaskowywać softu.

----------

## largo3

Nie masz opcji Języki po kliknięciu prawym przyciskiem myszy na jakiś polu tekstowym (ot, chociażby na Forum) gdzie możesz wybrać język sprawdzania pisowni?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## C1REX

Fantastycznie. Lepszej opcji być nie mogło : )

Wielkie dzięki za szybką odpowiedź.

----------

## mentorsct

Dzięki mnie tez się to przydało i w końcu nie podkreśla mi wyrazów na czerwono bo mam już polski słownik. Pozdro.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Fantastycznie. Lepszej opcji być nie mogło : )
> 
> Wielkie dzięki za szybką odpowiedź.

 Poprosimy o [SOLVED].

----------

## C1REX

Mam jeszcze dodatkowe pytanie. Czy jest jeszcze jakakolwiek przeglądarka, która potrafi sprawdzać pisownię tak, jak to robi firefox?

----------

## skiera

np. konqueror

----------

## largo3

SeaMonkey.

----------

